# Portable Parallel limb bow press



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Ram Products Portable Ratchet press*



BigL said:


> What is a good portable parallel limb bow press? I'm purchasing the Trykon XL very soon and like to have a portable press that would work in case of an emergency.


Ram Products Ratchet Loc Press.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Bowmaster*

I recently purchased a trykon XL myself, and have been told by a couple people that the bowmaster press with the split limb adapters will work. haven't tried it yet, ordering the adapters soon.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

BowMaster works great on my bow (and several others) and it has parallel split 3/4" limbs. I've installed peeps and silencers, changed strings and cables with it (Thursay or Friday on my XP-new ProStrings!) and timed my bows with it. It is the handiest thing (archery related) I've ever bought. Also, when my string and cables are slack enough to pull off my limbs are not even flexed as much as they are at full draw! How's that for not over stressing the riser and limbs?


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

Bowmaster, it rocks and it's the only bowpress I feel comfortable with on my tribute.


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

bowmaster rulez, i think its better then some ordinary bow presses


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

*Ratchet Lock?*

I own a ratchet Lock and it wouldn't work on my Hoyt Ultramag because the bracket for the press wouldn't fit over the top limb. The yoke mounts to the axle on the outside of the limbs on the bow and the ratchet lock bracket wasn't wide enough to fit over this.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The Bowmaster works very well on my SwitchBack. Just be sure to back out your limb bolts a few turns (varies with bow model) before pressing.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

I own the bowmaster and it works great on my Vtec.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The BowMaster works great. I used it several times today...my new Pro Strings came! I not only changed the string and cables, but I tore the bow apart. Pulled the cams and the limb and pockets of using it. I lubed the limb bolts, cleaned the axles, put a couple drops of oil on each bearing and reassembled it. I used the press to adjust cam timing, installed a new peep, and creep tune it, too. It does everything. New cables and string....


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's another vote for the bowmaster.

Plus a comment -- I don't see any reason to back out the limb bolts before pressing the bow with the bowmaster. The bowmaster bends the limbs pretty much the exact same way as drawing the bow bends them, only much less -- you don't back off the limbs every time you shoot the bow; so why back them out to press it?


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

Bert2 said:


> Here's another vote for the bowmaster.
> 
> Plus a comment -- I don't see any reason to back out the limb bolts before pressing the bow with the bowmaster. The bowmaster bends the limbs pretty much the exact same way as drawing the bow bends them, only much less -- you don't back off the limbs every time you shoot the bow; so why back them out to press it?


on some bows(like my XT)some say not to back them out at all.so i've read over on the Mathews forum.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Bert2 said:
 

> Here's another vote for the bowmaster.
> 
> Plus a comment -- I don't see any reason to back out the limb bolts before pressing the bow with the bowmaster. The bowmaster bends the limbs pretty much the exact same way as drawing the bow bends them, only much less -- you don't back off the limbs every time you shoot the bow; so why back them out to press it?



I tune my Outback with my Bowmaster. I find that it takes a LOT more pressure to press it at full draw than it does if I back off the limb bolts several turns. In fact, it gets downright scary when I do not back the pressure off some.

The only problem I have with mine is having to press it several times to get everthing right. Each adjustment takes a seperate press and that is hard with the bowmaster. I will buy a good (easy to press) press someday.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

BOWMASTER


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bert2 said:


> Here's another vote for the bowmaster.
> 
> Plus a comment -- I don't see any reason to back out the limb bolts before pressing the bow with the bowmaster. The bowmaster bends the limbs pretty much the exact same way as drawing the bow bends them, only much less -- you don't back off the limbs every time you shoot the bow; so why back them out to press it?


With the Bowmaster,the more parallel the limbs,the easier it is to press.With traditional style compounds like my sons Bowtech Extreme SD it is easier for me to press if I back the limbs off.With my Allegiance or Patriot I can't tell much difference between 60 and 70 when I press it.

Brandon


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*One more vote for Bowmaster!*

Plus it is compact enough that it fits in your pocket. It would be uncomfortable but it would fit.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

BigL said:


> What is a good portable parallel limb bow press? I'm purchasing the Trykon XL very soon and like to have a portable press that would work in case of an emergency.


Actually I don't use a bowpress at all on my TXL.

If you unscrew the limb bolts by 14-15 full turns, the limb preload is gone and you can take off string and cables easily.

There are still 18 full turns inside of the riser. No need to be scared of the limbs "jumping out". It won't happen.

PS: You have to take out the weight locking screws at the limb pockets first.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

XP35,
You are putting the split limb adapters on wrong and may hurt yourself. When you hook the curved area over the limb tips the metal portion is supposed to lay on the front face of the limbs and the cable is supposed to pass between the split limbs and then go on the adapter. Set it up that way and you will figure out what I mean.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dave Nowlin said:


> XP35,
> You are putting the split limb adapters on wrong and may hurt yourself. When you hook the curved area over the limb tips the metal portion is supposed to lay on the front face of the limbs and the cable is supposed to pass between the split limbs and then go on the adapter. Set it up that way and you will figure out what I mean.
> Dave Nowlin


I can NOT put them on that way. Can't be done. Even if it could, I wouldn't because the steel cable can be cut like that. Notice the location of the cable slot in the bracket? If it isn't going to fit over a Slam and a Half cam it definitely won't with a Zephyr.5 on a Trykon. Even if it did fit it would not sit flat against a curved limb, bending it inwards in the center and tightening the string and cables before they loosen, right? Might even break something. But I can say I feel safe doing it the way I have been. That is the way it says to do it in the manual, if I remember correctly, and I've done it on several split limb bows. In three years I've had no problems or even a hint of a problem YET! Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Maybe Hoyt has gone to cams that are too big to do it that way. The thing that scares me about what you are doing is I can bend the curved tips of those brackets with my bare hands. What happens if they should start to straighten under pressure. I had a Super Tec the year they came out and I mounted the brackets the other way where there wasn't much pressure on the curved tips. It's a lot safer that way.
Dave Nowlin


----------

